# Best camera for concerts?



## Newbie66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for the best concert camera out there? I know models come out frequently, but I'm an avid concert goer who, the main thing I love about concerts, are the pictures. I take a shot almost every song, every show and though my Fujifilm FinePix A805 works well, I want to update myself a little bit.

I'm specifically looking for something professional with awesome zoom that won't blur out, since sometimes i get stuck in the nosebleeds, and just something that gets the best photos when the lighting is very obscure and ever changing.


----------



## shaunly (Nov 2, 2010)

What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2010)

shaunly said:


> What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.



I'll have to go ahead and call BS on this... Having tested neither Nikon nor Hasselblad, I feel confident the 'blad would be far superior to anything Nikon or Canon have ever made.

OP: Pretty much any halfway decent body will do, preferably one with good hi ISO performance. You want a wide (if you're planning on getting floor/stage access), fast lens. f/2.8 absolute minimum.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## shaunly (Nov 2, 2010)

Rekd said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.
> ...



Well I was referring to DSLR. I'm pretty sure he's not looking to lug around a $20,000+ MF camera in concerts.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rekd said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.
> ...


 
I'll call your BS and raise you two full of it's.  Read this: Kidding
:mrgreen:


----------



## shaunly (Nov 2, 2010)

Rekd said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.
> ...



Why do you feel confident that the hasselblad is better than both Nikon and Canon? MF are aim at a completely differently type of shooting. For concert you said it yourself. You need a body with high ISO performance. Which MF body do you know that produces clean image at 12000ISO and can focus in fast in crappy low light.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know. As I said, I have not tried them both.


----------



## shaunly (Nov 2, 2010)

Rekd said:


> I don't know. As I said, I have not tried them both.


 
you don't need to drive a Bugatti Veyron to know it's the fastest car in the world.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know it's the fastest car in the world... Where you going with this? :lmao:


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 2, 2010)

Rekd said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > What's your price range... if you want the best.. D3s ~ $5500 for the body alone.
> ...



According to benchmark testing: DxOMark - Sensor rankings

D3s ranks #5, the nearest Hasselblad is ranked #12.


----------



## Newbie66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!


on terms of where i usually am and what I'm looking for, I'm usually on the floor/near the stage, but in the rare occasions I do go nose bleed, I'm looking for something for great zoom. The problem my FinePix A805 has is that it's digital zoom isn't very good with the lighting, and it frequently comes very oversaturated. 

I'll be doing some more research on other models, thanks for helping a photography noob out!


----------



## Destin (Nov 2, 2010)

You really need to give us a budget. The "best" camera for it would be a d3s, as stated above. Which is ~$6000 for the body only. Then you would need some very fast lenses. I'd reccomend a 50 1.4 ($400), 85 1.8 ($430), 70-200 2.8 ($2,000) ...and thats just if your shooting from right near the stage. If your gonna be fairly far away (more than 100 feet or so, you'll want a 300 mm 2.8 ($5,000), and possibly a 400mm 2.8 ($6,000)

Obviously that isnt practical for someone taking casual concert photos


----------



## Newbie66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Frankly, I know this may sound cheap, but around 350-400 would be my limit.

I could spend a little more, concert photos have just been something that's been sentimental to me, and I hate walking away with low quality pictures. As I mentioned, my camera now is alright, but I'm ready for an upgrade


----------



## fokker (Nov 2, 2010)

Keep saving


----------



## Jcampbelll (Nov 2, 2010)

At least you would need a D90.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2010)

fokker said:


> Keep saving



^^^ This.

If your camera can handle high ISO then keep it and put your money into glass. 

Otherwise, put your money into glass 'cuz you can't afford a high ISO body. :shrug:


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 2, 2010)

If you plan to never spend more than that on a camera... then I might suggest the Canon SX30 simply for its long long reach (24-840mm equiv f/2.7-5.8) that you might want for large concerts.  It is $400 but might come down a bit around the holidays.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 3, 2010)

Rekd said:


> I'll have to go ahead and call BS on this... Having tested neither Nikon nor Hasselblad, I feel confident the 'blad would be far superior to anything Nikon or Canon have ever made.


 
You are wrong.



Destin said:


> You really need to give us a budget. The "best" camera for it would be a d3s, as stated above. Which is ~$6000 for the body only. Then you would need some very fast lenses. I'd reccomend a 50 1.4 ($400), 85 1.8 ($430), 70-200 2.8 ($2,000) ...and thats just if your shooting from right near the stage. If your gonna be fairly far away (more than 100 feet or so, you'll want a 300 mm 2.8 ($5,000), and possibly a 400mm 2.8 ($6,000)
> 
> Obviously that isnt practical for someone taking casual concert photos


 
1D MKIV is better.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 3, 2010)

First thing to know is that if you show up with anything that looks like "professional" gear to a show, they won't let you in.  I'm not talking small bars and stuff, you can probably get away with it no problem, I'm talking slightly bigger venues.  You will need a press pass to gain access to the venue to shoot with your professional gear.

So if you show up with a dSLR and a white long lens to shoot from the nose bleeds, you won't be allowed to.  Even if you show up with a dSLR and a 50 1.4, which is a small lens, you won't be allowed to shoot.

That is why you are allowed to shoot with your finepix or any other P&S camera, because they wont get great pictures.  On most tickets, there is a notice that you aren't allowed to do photography.

Look into a Canon G12 or something similar.  A higher end P&S camera.

Things to look for are good high ISO performance, RAW file shooting so you can tweak and improve in post and an optical zoom, not digital.  Digital zoom is crap.  It is the same thing as cropping the shot after you take it.  Optical zoom is a real zoom.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 3, 2010)

Samsung makes a f/1.8 p&s for around $400 (TL500) but it doesnt have much long range. Only a 3x zoom.


----------



## Destin (Nov 3, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to go ahead and call BS on this... Having tested neither Nikon nor Hasselblad, I feel confident the 'blad would be far superior to anything Nikon or Canon have ever made.
> ...



I'm calling bull. It is a proven fact that the d3s is the best low light dslr in the world right now. Multiple tests have paired it against the 1D MKIV and the d3s wins in low light performace every time, which is the most important thing for both concerts and sports, which is what the cameras are mainly built for.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 3, 2010)

Destin said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


 
Not necessarily.

Low light performance for sports isn't always needed, especially if you're in a strobed arena. There's also reach and lens selection to factor in. Plus the D3s only does 720p video.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 3, 2010)

I say they both suck because $6000 before lenses is just a tad over the OPs budget. So whats the point?


----------



## ghache (Nov 3, 2010)

For 400 you cant do much for low iso. you might by able to get a d40 used or the canon equivalent but thats pretty much it. you still need to get a lens, a 50mm 1.8 would be your best bet but that takes you way out of your budjet.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 3, 2010)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I say they both suck because $6000 before lenses is just a tad over the OPs budget. So whats the point?


 
Canon vs Nikon pissing contests have nothing to do with OPs in any thread.  They are their own beings and can manifest themselves anywhere


----------



## lizheaemma (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess my question is, are the venues that you want to shoot at going to let you in with a professional camera, without a press pass, most won't...


----------



## Destin (Nov 3, 2010)

Yupp, even though I took part in it, I agree that this isn't the place for a canon vs nikone pissing match. 

For what the OP is looking to do, I'd reccomend a nikon P7000, canon g12, or canon S95. 

Realistically, I, for myself would go with the canon g12, for it's remote in plug for use with an intervalometer (and I'm a nikon guy, so thats saying alot). 

For the OP, the s95 might be better as it's smaller, and has a max. aperature of 2.0, vs the 2.8 on the g12 and p7000. It doesn't have as many control dials, but it is smaller and easier for the average person to use. 

So, to the OP, check out the canon s95. Not going to get pro quality shots or have alot of zoom, but its one of the best compact point and shoot you can get right now in my opinion.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 3, 2010)

$415 covers shipping & Insurance. 30D + kit lens

Canon Digital Photography Forums

This camera is suitable for concert photography. It's not the latest and greatest, but it fits your budget. Save up for an additional lens and this could be feasible.


----------



## Stutterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

fokker said:


> Keep saving



Yes. 

or... D7000 and hire a fast tele? D300s maybe? 

Many options.


----------

